# Photos: UP Challenger, Spring Texas, 1992



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not sure that what follows is apporpriate to mention or even of any interest, but I have some images of the restored UP Challenger 3985 (4-6-6-4) underway as it was heading North out of Houston, Texas in August 1992...The images are trackside, taken by me and owned by me.

If appropriate and of interest, I can post links to the images, stored in an online photo album...The privilege to download them, print them or otherwise view or use them is granted for any and all in non-commercial venues and applications.

I'm new to MTF, so anyone with an understanding of Forum rules and accepted procedures who may wish to advise or anyone who wishes to comment, please do and I will act accordingly.

Thank you.

Bruce
<><><><><>
FRED On Board


----------

